# Hello, mY mOM HAS JUST BEEN DIAGNOSED WITH GERD, AND ADVICE?



## LoveMyMom (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Needless to say this is all new for me! My Mom was just told this morning that she has GERD, and from reading some of Ya'lls posts, it seems we have the right answer. Not tha we are happy about it! :-/

But right now the important thing is getting my Mother back into peak shape so she can get back to her busy lifestyle!!! 

Tomorrow she has a doctors appointment to talk to him about what GERD is and where we go from here.... I will not be able to go to the appointment with Mom, as she lives in Vermont and I live down in Virginia. But I hope to work with my Mom tonight to come up with a list of questions we have for the doctor..... so that is where YOU come in!!!  LOL

From the reading I have been doing today I know that Mom is going to have to maske big changes to her diet, but I am wondering if most of you are able to successfully control your symptoms with diet....or do you also use medication? If you do medicaste, what meds seem to be the most effective for you???

My Mom is very active in her early 70s and not really over weight....she has made some small adjustmens already....like eating smaller meals....sleeping with her bed elevated....but she is still quite uncomfortable. :-(

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions you may have for us!!!

Best wishes,

Cheryl


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have GERD and used in the beginning a generic prilosec to deal with the symptoms..Prilosec and the others PPI's take magnesium and calcium from your bones.Make sure your mom take s vitamnin D with Calcium.

After almost a year I weaned myself off the generic Prilosec and use only rice/almond milk and generic tums to help my GERD.

I also stopped eating spicy food,no more spaghetti sauce,or hot peppers


----------



## Rajendra Chaudhary (Nov 21, 2013)

Dear, so sorry about your mothers condition. Is it possible for you to give some more details


----------

